# Companion Coupon on Acela?



## George K (Apr 21, 2015)

I've purchased (with real money, not points) a trip for D4 and me for WAS to BOS on September 23. I was planning on upgrading those to first class using my points.

Looking at AGR, I have a "companion coupon" which is valid through 10/11/15.

Can I use that companion coupon for D4's ride on the Acela, and can I upgrade both of us to 1st class with another 10K points?



> Coupon valid for one (1) free companion rail fare with the purchase of one (1) regular (full) adult rail fare. Free companion and paying passenger must reserve at the same time and travel together at all times.
> Valid for travel as one (1) one-way or one (1) roundtrip on one reservation per coupon. For roundtrip usage, both directions of travel must be reserved at the same time.
> Travel blackouts apply: Apr. 2-3, 2015; Apr. 6, 2015; May 22, 2015; May 25, 2015; Jul. 2-3, 2015; Jul. 5, 2015; Sep. 4, 2015; Sep. 7, 2015; Oct. 12, 2015; Nov. 24-25, 2015; Nov. 28-29, 2015; Dec. 19-23, 2015; Dec. 26-30, 2015; Jan. 2-3, 2016; Feb. 12, 2016; Feb. 15, 2016; Mar. 24-25, 2016; Mar. 28, 2016; May 27, 2016; May 30, 2016
> Valid for travel on all Amtrak service except train/Thruway series 7000 – 8999.
> ...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 21, 2015)

Nope, you can't mix awards and paid fare rides when you use Upgrade or Companion Coupons!

As the T&C says, you can use the companion coupon for your daughter to ride in Acela BC OR an upgrade coupon for Acela FC as long as you pay the full regular adult fare plus the upgrade charge!


----------



## George K (Apr 21, 2015)

Not sure I'm understanding this.

I paid full fare for our tickets on the Acela. I had planned to upgrade to FC using rewards.

However, if I buy a FC ticket (after canceling my original purchase), can I use the companion coupon of her and buy the upgrade to 1st class for D4?


----------



## George K (Apr 21, 2015)

1st class on that day is $309 for 1 person. It's only $10 more than Business class.

If I buy that seat, and if she uses the coupon, can she upgrade to 1st class for $10?

In other words, I'm taking AGR out of it completely.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 21, 2015)

George K said:


> Not sure I'm understanding this.
> 
> I paid full fare for our tickets on the Acela. I had planned to upgrade to FC using rewards.
> 
> However, if I buy a FC ticket (after canceling my original purchase), can I use the companion coupon of her and buy the upgrade to 1st class for D4?


The answer to this is Yes George!

But don't "Cancel", Modify your rez! And you can use points for award trips on Acela, but LD trips are a better use of points generally!!


----------



## George K (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks, Jim. I'm going to do that. It'll save about $300 for us that way. And, as I said, no points are involved.

I'm saving those for an epic round-the-country tour next April (CHI-LAX-PDX-SEA-CHI) all on points in a bedroom!


----------



## George K (Apr 21, 2015)

Just did it - modified the reservation (even kept the same number) and now have 2 First Class tickets on the Acela - saved $156!

Thanks for your advice!


----------

